# Forum software upgrade complete!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have just finished upgrading to the latest version of the software. Please let me know if you see any problems. Thanks!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't you sleep? Shoot neither do I...  Looks good! :hurah:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

James_F said:


> Don't you sleep? Shoot neither do I...  Looks good! :hurah:


Thanks James. Saturday and Sunday mornings are the best times for me to do upgrades. There usually are not a lot of people on the forums and I have several hours to resolve problems.

_*Man this WYSIWYG editor is very cool!*_

For anyone who wants to enable the full WYSIWYG editor, go into your UserCP

http://www.dbstalk.com/usercp.php?

and click "options" and select "Show Enhanced (WYSIWYG) Toolbar"

To use the WYSIWYG editor you should be running either Internet Explorer 5.5 or 6.0, Mozilla 1.3 (or newer) or Mozilla Firebird 0.6.1 (or newer).

You get all kinds of cool functions like undo, redo, cut, paste, font type, font size, color etc.

The only problem right now is that the spell check doesn't work while using the WYSIWYG editor. Still works with the standard editor though.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

It looks good to me Chris! Might have to use the "Fixedsys" font from now on! I enabled the vCard option, I'm interested to see how that works...
[edit]
Cool, the vCard option works. Click on my profile and then select the vCard under my* contact details*.
[/edit]


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, the Hybrid View section Posts In This Thread NO LONGER WORKS for me and IE complains of script errors every time. IE6, WinXP, etc. It was fine before the upgrade. What changes were made in that part of the software?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"The only problem right now is that the spell check doesn't work while using the WYSIWYG editor."_

That's just dandy...not that anyone is using speelchekc anyway! 



Will WYSIWYG work with Netscape 7.1? (Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Win98; en-US; rv:1.4) Gecko/20030624 Netscape/7.1 (ax))


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

waydwolf said:


> Well, the Hybrid View section Posts In This Thread NO LONGER WORKS for me and IE complains of script errors every time. IE6, WinXP, etc. It was fine before the upgrade. What changes were made in that part of the software?


All fixed.  Thanks for letting me know about that. One of the templates was not setup correctly.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, I've been chasing bugs all day and it looks like I have a few of them licked except for the spell check. For some reason when I add the spell check code on the reply screens, no reply is allowed and it gives an error. Really weird. So for now I have removed the spell check until I get it all sorted out. The spell check is still available for Private Messages.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I never got script errors here, til the upgrade that is, coincedence or not? I just got one too.

Line 179
Char 77
Error Object expected
Code 0


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Okay, spell check working again.

Indy, let me know if you get that script error again.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Where did the "Mark All Read" option go at the bottom of the "New Posts" search?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Now I can't type in the "post quick reply" box - it's dead - no flashing cursor. I am using a reply text box with the quoted text deleted to send this. ​
Also, I don't like the "Post subject:" text box being prefilled. 

In addition, I don't like that the link to the "PVR Comparison" page doesn't open in a new browser window. I have accidentally closed my DBSTalk connection several times just today. 

...and don't tell me to use IE (shudder!):nono2: 

Otherwise, congrats on the upgrade! 

(Netscape 7.1 Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Win98; en-US; rv:1.4) Gecko/20030624 Netscape/7.1 (ax))​


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Just got the same script error as above.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've been wondering that too James


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Gecko/20030624


My pet is going to sue.... If Spike can do it so can he.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> I've been wondering that too James


I found it but its kind of a pain. Look at the upper right where the 5 small icons are. The one in the middle is the "Mark all read".


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

IndyMichael said:


> Line 179
> Char 77
> Error Object expected
> Code 0


I too am getting this error on every thread.

Specifics:
win 2000
ie 5.0

Pulled it apart and narrowed it down to the onload statement in the head tag. There is a call to "editInit()". I can't find this function anywhere on the page or any of the external js files.

On nav 7.1, this call is not included in the head tag so there is no error thrown.

Chris, PM me if I can be of any assistance


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah that's what I've been doing all night, you're right it is kind of a pain.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Yeah that's what I've been doing all night, you're right it is kind of a pain.


Agreed...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I very much appreciate all of the feedback guys. Here is the status so far:

*Nick:* Pre-filled subject box - fixed
PVR Comparison Chart now opens in new window
Working right now on Netscape problem

*James & Steve:* "Mark All Forum Read" link has been added to the search result page

*Indy & Bob:* Currently working on the script error problem.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Update:

WYSIWYG editor should work with Netscape now.

I still haven't been able to re-create the error reported by Indy & Bob but I have also updated some templates so please let me know if you see it again.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Update:
> 
> WYSIWYG editor should work with Netscape now.
> 
> I still haven't been able to re-create the error reported by Indy & Bob but I have also updated some templates so please let me know if you see it again.


Sorry, still getting the error.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank you very much Chris!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Big Bob said:


> I too am getting this error on every thread.
> 
> Specifics:
> win 2000
> ...


I tried removing the call to editInit() but it disables the quick reply box in IE while is WYSIWYG mode. Will keep looking.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

No script errors this time, woohoo


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

The dark scheme is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

The dark theme that is here, has been since the vBulletin upgrade, and it's not the one we used to have.

Dark theme thread


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Never looked. I hate the light themes. Dark themes are so much easier on my eyes.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> The only problem right now is that the spell check doesn't work while using the WYSIWYG editor. Still works with the standard editor though.


Is there an ETA on this or is it going to be some time. I remember this being an issue when you guys put the WYSIWYG editor up a while ago. I've switched back to the standard toobar because I just can't spell.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

James_F said:


> Is there an ETA on this or is it going to be some time. I remember this being an issue when you guys put the WYSIWYG editor up a while ago. I've switched back to the standard toobar because I just can't spell.


No ETA yet. The spell check runs from a Perl script that was not written for WYSIWYG. I'm trying to update the code now but since I don't code Perl very often, I'm a little rusty  . Will update this thread when I get it fixed.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

A note to WebTV users. The quick reply box does not work with WebTV. In order to post a message, click on the blue "Post Reply" button and use the main reply screen. If you are still having trouble, click on the "UserCP" button at the top of the page. Click on "Options" and scroll down to "Other Options" and make sure that the button next to "Do Not Show Toolbar" is checked. That will turn off all of the special reply functions that will allow you to post messages both in the regular forums and the private message area.

Please remember that this forum software does not officially support WebTV so I'm doing what I can to make it work.


----------

